# SR9 Viridian Green Laser



## cbumgar1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone have a Viridian Laser? I was thinking about buying one to go with my Olive Drab SR9 and was wondering how they stack up with other lasers in the market. It does help that there is a 50% discount on the SR9 Viridian Laser. $150 after the discount. Also helps that they came out with an OD version which would be awesome. Just having trouble deciding if it is worth it and if I can afford it. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The viridian laser is a good value for 150 bucks. It is big but is a good laser. If you can afford the 150 and feel you need a laser then the viridian for teh SR9 is a good value and probably the least expensive good quality laser you will find for the gun. There may be cheaper ones out there but they are mostly pointers with clamps on them.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22302
Check this out

RCG


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

recoilguy said:


> The viridian laser is a good value for 150 bucks. It is big but is a good laser. If you can afford the 150 and feel you need a laser then the viridian for teh SR9 is a good value and probably the least expensive good quality laser you will find for the gun. There may be cheaper ones out there but they are mostly pointers with clamps on them.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22302
> Check this out
> ...


the gun in that thread is mine!!! haha awesome gun....i love this thing...the viridian is absolutely amazing!!!


----------

